# Murray, KY - 6ft 3 pt land pride snow blower



## Joeskyclassics (Jan 29, 2020)

Land pride snow blower 6ft has less than 20 hours since new. Shed kept. Hydraulic discharge chute. Very nice. Located in murray KY. 2500.00 obo call or text 2702934089


----------

